# Big Boy Summer Tour



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/worlds-largest-steam-locomotive-trek-230500348.html


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

removed


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Millstonemike said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/worlds-largest-steam-locomotive-trek-230500348.html


Thanks for posting this info., Mike! As I typically don't look at any prototype railway news, who knows how long it would have been before I found out about this.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Mixed Freight said:


> Thanks for posting this info., Mike! As I typically don't look at any prototype railway news, who knows how long it would have been before I found out about this.


Maybe. you should spend a little time looking around. Enjoy the "scenery"! Never know where a "treasure" might be found.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Fire21 said:


> Maybe. you should spend a little time looking around. Enjoy the "scenery"! Never know where a "treasure" might be found.


Yeah, you're probably right. But on the other hand.................. If I want to relax and go see some scenery, should I go to central Illinois? Or should I go to the Rocky Mountains?

Where, oh where are my best chances of finding a treasure? Decisions, decisions..........................


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Mixed Freight said:


> Yeah, you're probably right. But on the other hand.................. If I want to relax and go see some scenery, should I go to central Illinois? Or should I go to the Rocky Mountains?
> 
> Where, oh where are my best chances of finding a treasure? Decisions, decisions..........................


Best chances for finding buried treasure is the East coast. 
Start right here in NJ. 




__





History


History




jerseyshorepirates.com


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I missed it last time it came to Illinois so I won’t miss it this year. I’ll take a vacation day and go see it


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks for posting. Ordinarily, I don't have much interest in trains (only model trains) but I'll make an exception for this one.


----------

